# WHERE HAVE THEY GONE??



## J. R. (Jun 5, 2016)

Imported the old Apeture photos first thing, and a few others. Been away for health reasons but have returned to LR. Only photos I can find are from 2015?? Am at a loss as to where they might be. Have looked everywhere I can think of. Any clues folks?? THANKS for any and ALL help. Yes, I am a bit 'tech' challenged but can usually find my way-- not this time. :(


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 5, 2016)

You need to give more information than that. Are the photos visible in Lightroom but reported missing? Were the photos in different folders, for example by date? Did you import photos from after 2015 directly in Lightroom of did they also come from Aperture? Anything helps, including some screenshots.


----------



## J. R. (Jun 5, 2016)

Nothing is visible other than a group of photos from 2015. At the time, there was a way to import the entire Aperture library and I did so. As I said, I have not used LR in awhile. I have never done a 'screen shot on a MAC-- I am really at a loss here. ?? THANKS for the reply.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 5, 2016)

Google. We need to know whether Lightroom sees folders but is missing images, or doesn't see folders at all. And we need to know what images Lightroom is supposed to show...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2016)

J. R. said:


> I have never done a 'screen shot on a MAC-- I am really at a loss here. ?? THANKS for the reply.


In the Help docs, you'll find step by step instructions to help: Help | Lightroom Forums

And welcome back!  Hope your health issues have improved.


----------

